

Pay your debts off for cents on the dollar. - daniel-cussen
http://www.scribd.com/doc/26627/Paying-Off-Your-Debts-For-Cents-On-The-Dollar

======
wmf
Honestly, what's the benefit of Scribd over a simple HTML page for a document
like this?

